# mytana mini cam repair



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

Just got my mytana mini cam back today. I had broke the push cable at about the 50' mark [tried to push through a grease clog] while they made the repair i had them switch from a black and white camera to a color. just tried it, the color makes a big difference to me when your trying to make out objects in the pipe. only $700 and i'm back in action, i'll never get ahead!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Customers do not understand how much it costs a plumber to operate his/her business. Heck, for that matter, some of us plumbers don't fully understand it. I'm one of them who is still learning the whole business side to it. Cust. don't understand a licensed plumber can't come to their house and work 2 hrs. for $69.00. We just can't do it. My K-50 cost me like $1300.00 new, Mid-West backflow test kit was $ 1100.00 new, etc. etc., etc.


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

Amen Brother!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ya need to stop beating on the camera...

It's not a snake!:whistling2:


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

I know, got alittle stupid and it cost me.


----------

